# Foods that you miss from home?



## CalifornianSun (Aug 6, 2014)

Sure, we might have acclimated to all that South Africa has to offer, but at the same time I know we all miss SOMETHING from home especially when it comes to food. I cannot tell you how I desperately miss Mexican food and Thai and the good ol' In-N-Out. 

Anything that the rest of you miss?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

CalifornianSun said:


> Sure, we might have acclimated to all that South Africa has to offer, but at the same time I know we all miss SOMETHING from home especially when it comes to food. I cannot tell you how I desperately miss Mexican food and Thai and the good ol' In-N-Out.
> 
> Anything that the rest of you miss?


If you are near a Simply Asia then you check it out. Really good Thai food. 
Simply Asia - Thai Food & Noodle Bar


----------

